# Sheriff: Anyone want to claim $2,000 in marijuana?



## FruityBud (Feb 27, 2009)

The Effingham County Sheriff's Office is holding a bag of lost property valued at more than $2,000 in hopes that the owner will come claim it.

What's the lost loot? It's three pounds of marijuana that was turned over to a drug enforcement officer last week after a resident found it in a trash bag by a roadside.

Detective David Ehsanipoor says the owner is welcome to come claim the missing weed at the sheriff's office.

Be warned, however: possession of marijuana is a felony under Georgia law, punishable by one to 10 years in prison.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/bl93e2*


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 3, 2009)

Wonder if any one showed up to claim it?...LOL...take care..


----------



## viper1951 (Apr 3, 2009)

well after reading some of the post on here, I'm sure someone will claim it


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 3, 2009)

HI...um...yeah, hi, I'm looking for something....I lost.  I was wondering if someone turned it in...?
Yeah, it was a plastic bag...um...like a baggy...and um, it was about yay big...
Well, it had...plants in it that I got from a friend...uh...flowers, sort of, yeah..flowers...green ones with, uh...little hairs on them.
You haven't seen anything like that, have you?
My name?  I...ah...don't know...I left it in the car...be right back.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Apr 3, 2009)

lol yeah, he'll have it "waiting" for the claimee in his back office..


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 3, 2009)

i saw a lady on cops one night, flag down a cop ask him to arrest another girl for taking her $20 she gave for some crack and never delivered , i was thinking that %#@ really messes with a persons head while i was RONTFLMAO


----------



## Drone69 (Apr 3, 2009)

I`ve seen a cop show, Americas dumbest criminals I think, where someone went the cops to report the theft of his weed plants.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 3, 2009)

"Effing"ham County?  They do what to pigs down there?


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 3, 2009)

Drone69 said:
			
		

> I`ve seen a cop show, Americas dumbest criminals I think, where someone went the cops to report the theft of his weed plants.



My best friend in high school got popped once for possession. I bailed him out and, as we were collecting his personal belongings after the arraignment, he asked -- with as sincere a look on his face as he could muster -- if he could have his pot back. The guy behind the desk tried to keep a stern demeanor but finally just busted out laughing.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 3, 2009)

Well this will give you a giggle as I've turned up at a police station to pick up a bag I'd misplaced whilst out shopping only to be arrested for the bud I'd forgotten was in with my belongings!(was going on to a friends later)

Doh! ha ha!

The funniest thing was they'd given 'the pinch' to this girl rookie who was shaking so badly I had to tell her to chill out and even said "well done,that wasnt so hard was it?" after she got the arrest wording actually correct on about the third attempt!

Ah bless,the poor little porkette got it right in the end and I went home after a caution as simple possession at the time was not usually an arrestable offence but the government has backpedalled due to prohib hysteria since then,and had this happened now,would probably be going to court for a possession offence.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2009)

> My best friend in high school





> he asked -- with as sincere a look on his face as he could muster -- if he could have his pot back


 
:stuff-1125699181_i_You did change friends right?  Not a guy ya want to be holding yur life in his hands. He doesnt know about your grow,,does he.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn why can't i find stuff like that...definetely not be in LEOs hands


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 3, 2009)

Who's the bigger idiot?  The one who goes to collect a lost bag of pot, or the one who turned it in instead of keeping it?!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 3, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Who's the bigger idiot?  The one who goes to collect a lost bag of pot, or the one who turned it in instead of keeping it?!


how about the person who lost their three pound bag of ganja


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 3, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Who's the bigger idiot? The one who goes to collect a lost bag of pot, or the one who turned it in instead of keeping it?!         ( I think the 3 pound @ 2k was handed in by the owner after smokin 1 pound of bud and did'nt KnOw WhAt TO do WiTH ALL THE Leaf ha haha )


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 3, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> He doesnt know about your grow,,does he.



Well, at the risk of sending myself off into depressive ruminations let me point out that the incident in question happened something like 35 years old.

Yep, that did it. Off into depressive ruminations. I'd better go twirl one up.


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 3, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Who's the bigger idiot?  The one who goes to collect a lost bag of pot, or the one who turned it in instead of keeping it?!



Let me point out that this is not an either/or proposition. It's perfectly possible for both of them to be complete idiots.


----------



## Piperson (Apr 4, 2009)

viper1951 said:
			
		

> well after reading some of the post on here, I'm sure someone will claim it



I claim it. Can he deliver?


----------



## Piperson (Apr 4, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> "Effing"ham County?  They do what to pigs down there?



lmao. Good question!:holysheep:


----------



## leafminer (Apr 4, 2009)

Well nothing surprises me. Back in the 70's I had to drive from my flat in North London to Devon to pick up some Owsley acid that had just arrived fresh from CA. We also picked up a half pound of shrooms.
On the way back my lunatic hippie friend, (a guy basically that ended up like Sid Barrett after using huge quantities of psychedelics) spotted a sign: "Police Open House Today!" and was all for driving in, parking, and having a wander around. I just stepped on the gas ...


----------



## dr pyro (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought I forgot something in georgia last week


----------



## Old Bud (Apr 5, 2009)

Rule No. 1 - If you find drugs don,t call the police, call a dealer.


----------



## viper1951 (Apr 5, 2009)

letter to sheriff: Dear Mr. Sheriff please forgive me for my moment in time , as I was driving threw your county , I had a flat tire   , then as I was changing it I remembered that my pot was inside the spare tire,   so I had to break it down right there on the side of the highway , well I decided to roll one just for the heck of it and light it up , well as you can guess I got pretty messed up . anyway I finished replacing my tire and had yet another smoke for the road   , you know kinda makes driving fun when your stoned , anyway  when I got home I went strait to bed after a raid of the fridge , when I woke up this morning I went to roll another one and found that it wasn't there so I searched the car very well and I think I may have gotten to stoned , and forgot to pick it up before I left , could you please send it to me .  at Richard Redneck 1600 Pennsylvania ave ,  Washington Dc   20500  thank you for your time and interest in this matter P.S just send postage due


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought I forgot something in georgia last week


wherd you leave it in ga? LOL


----------



## candyman (Apr 6, 2009)

"Hello sheriff... Oh you knew it was me all along? How delghtful *tokes with the sheriff*"


----------

